# Faces in Classic vs. People in Mobile



## NicholasG (Oct 16, 2018)

I have identified a lot of friends and family using the "Faces" functionality in Classic. I also sync a small numbers of "best of" pictures from Classic to the Adobe cloud and then down to 2 iPhones and 2 iPads.

I can't find any documentation on how "Faces" in Classic and "People" in Mobile work (or don't work together) other than Victoria comment on her blog that "If you’re using Lightroom CC mobile apps with Lightroom Classic, note that the People tagging does NOT sync back to Lightroom Classic.". Has anyone seen any more detail? 

For instance do Faces sync from Classic to Mobile? Does the People functionality work on Classic Collections synced to the cloud then to Mobile?

Thanks,
Nicholas


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 16, 2018)

NicholasG said:


> For instance do Faces sync from Classic to Mobile? Does the People functionality work on Classic Collections synced to the cloud then to Mobile?


No, Faces data in Classic does not *sync* to LRCC (and People data does not sync back into LR Classic). However, if you *migrate* a Classic catalog that contains faces data (i.e. named face regions), that data *should* appear as named faces in the People view in LRCC. Note, that only seems to happen if you migrate the Classic catalog into LRCC 2.0....if you have previously migrated a Classic catalog, with faces data, into LRCC 1.5 or earlier, that data will not be available in 2.0.

The People functionality works on all images that are already in LRCC when you upgrade to 2.0, and will continue to work on new images as they are added, even any smart previews that are synced from LR Classic.


----------

